# New users?



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

is it me or have their been very few new users lately?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

And this weeks winner of the "is this forum going downhill?" award goes to....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We seem to br ploughing a lonely furrough


----------

